# !!!2000 posts de XOoeL!!!



## Crescent

Sé que aún es un poco demasiado temprano para abrir este hilo, pero si he aprendido algo en estos foros, es que es mucho mejor hacerlo demasiado temprano, ya que si no, no vas a tener otra oportunidad!  

Querido XOoeL: Sé también que hay mucha gente a que le gustaría haber abierto este hilo, (como Heidi!!!   ) pero yo tengo el honor de hacerlo la primera! 

Muchas felicitaciones, amgio, para los 200 posts (o se dice ''mensajes'', amigos? ) que has hecho en muy poco tiempo, y para toda la ayuda que traes a los foros!!  Estamos todos muy agradecidos por conocerte a ti, y por tenerte aquí! 

Que sigas haciendo tus posts maravillosos, ayudando a le gente, y siendo tan amable, deleitoso y simpático que siempre eres! 

Un gran abrazo para ti!  Y...


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ENHORABUENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**
*


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Caramba, qué bestia nuestro amigo xOoeL! Se registró anteayer, y ya va por los 2000 mensajes, y todos inteligentes y útiles.

¡Enhorabuena!

P.D. Déjanos escribir un poco a los demás, ¡abusón!


----------



## Rayines

*¡Felicitaciones,* *xoxoxoXOeeeL!  *


----------



## Bienvenidos

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades  Sigue así!!

Mei


----------



## krolaina

Yo estaba segura de haberte felicitado por PM... y sí, lo hice, ¡no hace ni un mes y por los primeros 1000! ¡Bárbaro! ¿Y ahora me encuentro con los 2000? ¡Qué rapidez! Sigue así que queremos ver 3000 el mes que viene! (yo dando presión...).
Encontré una foto tuya  
2000 GRACIAS​Carol.​


----------



## Xerinola

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES XOoel!
¡GRACIAS POR TODO!

SALUDOS Y HASTA PRONTO
X:


----------



## heidita

Crescent said:


> Querido XOoeL: Sé también que hay mucha gente a que le gustaría haber abierto este hilo, (como Heidi!!!  )


 
¡Desde luego !  ¡¡Me has quitado el puesto, Cresci!! 

Nada más que añadir, Xoel, ya se sabe, hoy día de los enamorados no podría ser de otra forma...  

Bueno, y como hoy es un día tan romántico, te felicito con esto. Para que veas que hay amores imposibles.. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## xOoeL

Bueno, gracias a todos .

No sé qué decir, ja, ja. .  No me puede estar pasando esto...

Bueno, pues eso, que gracias a todos por vuestras/sus palabras, en especial a mis compañeros de PM.

Espero seguir viéndoos/viéndoles/viéndolos por aquí...

Ea, ya que quedado como un patán sin sentimientos, pero es que de verdad que todo esto me abruma mucho...

PD: Heidi, ¿cómo supiste que soy un mono? Toda mi familia me lo dice...


----------



## heidita

xOoeL said:


> PD: Heidi, ¿cómo supiste que soy un mono? Toda mi familia me lo dice...


 
Eso,   ,_ muy mono_ seguramente, ¿¿no?? Te conste que yo soy _"gata", _ ¿¿¿o acaso la de la foto es otra?? 

Bueno, de nuevo muchas felicidades. (Sobre todo por tu diplomacia!!)


----------



## xOoeL

Huy, como se nota que no me has visto en persona . Soy un mono, pero no por ser mono, sino por otras cosas que me reservo... 

Hay que ver lo que hace Internet, que uno se forma ideas equivocadas muy fácilmente. Gente que (en teoría) se parece a mí: Uno, dos.

Está bien que seas la gata, pero ¿y tu joya?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Xooel! 
Tarde pero segura, jeje
te envío muchos buenos deseos en este día especial, al cual le colocaste el broche de oro con tus 2000 intervenciones, eres muy simpatico, al menos en la Red lo eres. habría que ver si es verdad lo del Mono...

Saludos
Un abrazo grande desde el Norte del Sur de América.


----------



## xOoeL

Ja, ja, ¡cómo me has calado!  No sé por qué te parezco simpático, si soy un singracia (como diría un amigo mío).  Gracias por tus buenos deseos, ROSANGELUS, y gracias otra vez al resto también.  Sois/son todos muy especiales.



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> Nothing great was ever achieved without enthusiasm.



* ¡Gracias por vuestro/su entusiasmo!*


----------



## Totopi

*¡¡Enhorabuena!!*
¡Guau! ¡2.000 post! 
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¿Qué decir cuando se llega tarde?

Sólo esto
Gracias por tu simpatía y estos dos mil y pico posts de altura.

Un beso
Martine


----------



## xOoeL

Gracias de nuevo a todos.

Martine: Muy simpático tu mensaje.  ¿Tú sabes que yo hablo francés (de verdad)? El foro de francés-español se está perdiendo una importante colaboración [Au revoire, que dijo Voltaire (echando la chapela al aire)  ].

Bueno, otro saludo a todos y, como dice la Electric Light Orchestra:
Hold on tight to your dream
Accroches-toi à ton rêve
(Vuelvo a estar en contacto con la Luna)

PD: Al final va a haber más mensajes míos que de los demás en esta hebra


----------



## chics

Felicidades leoncito... ¡aunque me ganes! Grr...


----------



## Eugin

*Querido Javi (de Javier, nombre masculino... ¡sólo una vez me equivoco con tu nombre, prometido!! )*

 ¡*FELICITACIONES*!!  

*Y Muchas gracias por tu invalorable participación en los foros!!! Es realmente un honor compartir este lugar contigo!! ¡Espero encontrarnos *
*más a menudo en los posts de General Vocab!!!*

*Un saludo porteño de esta amiga argentina que tienes por acá*


----------



## Surinam del Nord

xOoel, también yo te quiero felicitar, aunque a estas alturas ya te has alejado de los dos mil.


----------



## xOoeL

A los que han llegado últimos: nunca es tarde dicha es buena.

Gracias por las muestras de aprecio y por estar siempre dispuestos a colaborar .


----------



## RIU

Fantástico siempre tan acertado. felicidades xOoeL


----------



## magdala

No corras tanto que a mi también me gustaría congratularte por tu brillante cooperación en este menester de auxiliar y entretener a los "más necesitados".
Vaya ritmo que llevas chico! yo entré un par de meses antes y he participado tres veces menos!
Todavía no he captado si eres mono o si eres como un mono.  Y si eres mono (de guapo) o mono (origen si es que existe). 
Y perdona por mis dudas gramaticales tan rebuscadas  
ENHORABUENA Y QUE SIGAS CON ESE ENTUSIASMO!!!!!!


----------



## xOoeL

RIU, magdala: Muchas gracias. 

madala, tres cosas:
1.- Mono no soy, lo que pasa es que soy un mono porque hago monerías, me engancho a la gente y me subo a los árboles...
2.- No me salen las cuentas 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## frida-nc

XOoeL--
Te damos las gracias, es un placer (siempre) leer tus contribuciones.  Esperamos ¡mas! ¡mas! 

¡Damos solo a nuestros mejores foreros tal pinchazo!


----------



## sabrinita85

Guay!
XOoeL eres muy importante para todos los que aprendemos español:
gracias por tus mensajes siempre muy buenos.


----------



## Maruja14

Pues yo llego muuuucho más tarde aún, pero muchas felicidades.


----------



## xOoeL

Muchas gracias a frida-nc, sabrinita85 y Maruja 14 por vuestro apoyo y felicitaciones.
Me alegran mucho .


----------

